# update on car



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, i did i shitload of stuff to my car within the past month but didn't really say anything to you guys on here. so i figured i'd show you how it looks now. 














































its got a boost leak right now thats making it run real shitty, but other than that the motors great. in case anyone's wondering, i got the motorset from jhot-imports, they're some really great people to work with. if everything goes well, i'll be getting coilovers within the next two weeks.


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

wow, looks like it is coming along nicely. how low are you going to drop it with the coilovers?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'll probably drop it as low as the coilovers will go, or however low i can go without rubbing anything. the rear fenders are getting rolled, so i won't have to worry about them.


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

Do you have access to a roller?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

my friend's shop does, and he will be doing it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sportmax 002's.. really cheap, and they look nice. The red center section is ugly though, it would have looked much better in gunmetal. 

How's the stock radiator working out for you?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't hate on the red centers . i can't stand to see someone else with the same shit on my car, thats why i'm drawn towards ugly wheels lol. but the radiator is holding up fine, its a koyo oem replacement.


----------

